# Storm Scout or HAF 922



## Kantastic (Aug 5, 2009)

So it's the summer, I got a job, and have a couple hundred bucks for a nice upgrade. I'm looking to get a new case & PSU first then work my way into getting a new mobo. I've been eyeing the HAF 922 since it came out, but then I saw the Storm Scout. I know for a fact that the HAF 922 has better cooling, but I'm not an avid gamer and I have never done any serious overclocking, but I can't say I won't in the future. The size of the Scout worries me because I won't be able to mount 2 fans on coolers like the TRUE/1283/Promega because of the lack of space due to the top 140mm fan. I'm not sure whether I ever will go water cooling because of how expensive it is. I plan on getting the MSI 790FX quad crossfire motherboard and maybe slap 4 4770's in there within the next 1-2 years after the prices drop. The case will be going in my room where I'll be doing homework and sleeping so noise is a tiny factor.

If you were in my situation which case would you pick?


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 5, 2009)

HAF 922, the reviews on it are amazing.  It only $10 more at the moment w/free shipping from the egg at $99.


----------



## adam99leit (Aug 5, 2009)

i say go for the haf 922 i have a cooler with 2 fans mounted and it fits nice even with a 200mm fan on top i took a pic (sorry crap phone cam) about a little over a inch clearance and thats with 2 fans on the cooler and a top fan and also crossfire 4890s it has great cooling and lots of room and is very wide so even with a tower cooler you can still fit 2 side 120mm fans lots of cooling options and you can mount a 120.3 or 120.2 rad on top to its a great case lot of options for cable management to i love it its a great case


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 5, 2009)

922 all the way. Scout is nice, painted black interior, but I just love the 922, and at $100 shipped you can't beat it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 5, 2009)

IMO, the HAF *932*.


----------

